# Dual sided pedals.



## Chris-H (6 Oct 2011)

After a cheap 2nd hand pair of dual sided spd/platform pedals as i want to try using spd's and if i dont get on with them i still have the platform the other side,cheap as poss please folks,dont care what they look like or what make they are.


----------



## siadwell (6 Oct 2011)

Entry-level SPDs are so inexpensive new that unless you're really strapped for cash, you might as well have a look.

These from SJS have clip in adapters to transform them into flats on one side. About £18.50 delivered.


----------



## Chris-H (6 Oct 2011)

Link is'nt working mate


----------



## subaqua (6 Oct 2011)

decathlon http://www.decathlon.co.uk/mtb-leasure-bike-pedals-cycle-pedals-sports.html not gonna beat the others linked to above on price though.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2011)

M520 pedals for less than £15, inc postage.

http://www.ebay.co.u...=item43a9fb82ff

You can probably scrounge the plastic flat pedal inserts from your LBS. 

EDIT: They don't come with cleats!


----------



## Chris-H (6 Oct 2011)

i've got the 520's in watching already as last resort,and cant rely on my LBS too much which is why i want a complete pair,already got cleats,just a nice cheap 2nd hand pair of dual's would be ideal.


----------



## siadwell (6 Oct 2011)

Chris-H said:


> Link is'nt working mate



Doh! Try this: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/wellgo-m...s-with-flat-shoe-reflector-adapter-prod25782/


----------



## Chris-H (6 Oct 2011)

Yay i can see em now,cheers for that,good price there,think i'll be getting those ones


----------



## Chris-H (7 Oct 2011)

last call for some second hand ones anyone


----------

